# Hair Stacker



## rovercat (Feb 1, 2007)

I do not tie flies but those that do use an item called a hair stacker.
The tubing in the funnel part is 1/2 brass tubing that I flared. A cut out piece of brass sheet was placed in from the bottom for a nice smooth surface. The bottom section is weighted with lead glued in with Gorilla Glue and felt attached. I mentioned the thought of doing this on another site and a couple of guys made the error of saying it would not work out of wood.

The item is made from Mediterranean Briar wood that I get from Italy


----------



## MDWine (Feb 1, 2007)

As a woodworker, and a fly tyer, that's great!  I sure would like to make one, how did you do the brass work?  Also, is there a finish applied?  

Nice work, I want one!!


----------



## LEAP (Feb 1, 2007)

Fly tying, Oh yeah! thats what I used to do in the winter before I got into this pen turning thing. I have only seen a wooden stacker once before it was not half as nice as yours. Great job! How did you flare the tube?


----------



## rovercat (Feb 1, 2007)

The brass tubing is flared with a standerd flaring tool. Prior to drilling my 1/2  dia hole I went in just a bit with a 5/8 foisner bit so the flared end would seat flush. On the base I drilled a 3/4 part way up from the bottom t
then the 1/2 in from the top. This gave me a shlfe to lay the thin brass sheat on while I glued it in place from the bottom. Then I put some lead sinkers in the Bottom filed it with glue. When that set I added the felt. I have done 5 so far but the next one I think I will use the brass ring from a duck call kit to weight the base.


----------



## LEAP (Feb 1, 2007)

Cool thanks for the description, I don't know why but I just assumed you used lead sheeting like chimney flashing under the brass in the base. Well you just added another thing I want to try to the list that I can never find time for. I'm going to blame this forum the next time the boss askes me why I haven't started repainting the family room trim.[]


----------



## txbob (Feb 1, 2007)

You might find this site helpful:

http://globalflyfisher.com/tiebetter/woodturning/index.php#1

I have a couple friends that tie flies, I'll have to make a few as gifts. Looks like an interesting diversion from pens.

Happy turning,
txbob


----------



## clewless (Feb 2, 2007)

OK, this trout will bite...having neither hair nor being a fly fisherman....what the willies is a hair stacker?????????[)]


----------



## LEAP (Feb 2, 2007)

Its used to align the ends of a bunch of hair prior to tying it on the hook of a fly.


----------



## Pipes (Feb 2, 2007)

I ty and made one a few years ago !! That is a great post I never thought about guys here tying or being interested in one !! :O) 

pipes


----------

